# Telemedicine 99444?



## bwolverton (Aug 3, 2009)

I am researching the use and payment of this code (99444) in the states of Nebraska and Iowa. If anybody has anything to share with me I would appreciate it. I'd like to know what experiances anyone has had with using this code. If they get paid or denied how much they are used if at all. Thank you for any light you can shed on this. Brenda Wolverton, CPC Omaha, NE


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 3, 2009)

That is the code for online medical eval, and yes I know of several carriers that pay for this approx $35, and some have a $5 copay amount.


----------



## jcoates (Jan 6, 2011)

*Online EM code 99444*

From a billing perspective, what happens when a patient is seen for a "e-visit" 99444 and then comes into the office to be seen-Can the provider still charge for the e-visit? Or are we only able to charge for the actual office visit?
Thanks, 
Jen Coates


----------

